# I had my fluffs clipped down



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I took the plunge and had two fluffs trimmed down. Still getting used to it. I told them Korean cut,she said she knew what a Korean cut was....,well they basically did a puppy cut. I don't know why groomers don't listen to you..you're paying them to trim them the way you want... I had them trim up Rylee's face a bit closer to the Korean cut but they weren't too thrilled,she kinda got indignant about it so I just trimmed him up more when I got home since it looked kinda hacked up...

I didn't alter Emily ,I might later, don't know.... but I did Rylee since his cut didn't look good. They didn't do a nice job on him, his ears are still not level,so I will trim those today. But I did manage to trim his face and neck down more. He looks so tiny.... I should have taken a "before mommy trim" but I like his adorable little face and his crooked Elvis smile...

I had two trimmed to see if I could live with the shock...
Al had been after me to do it so when we travel it's much easier. I admit it will be and I miss their long fur. I chose Emily since her hair is sooooo cottony and Rylee since he's male and he tinkles on his long fur and wears a belly band when we travel, so it would be more sanitary this way...
Rylee has such silky fur,hated to see it go...
Out of the two, Rylee came out the best with some extra work...


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

They look adorable.. I am sure cutting them down was not easy but will surely help with traveling...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Rylee's cut is still a bit off ,should took piccies before, it looked much worse... I still have to even him out a bit more, still can't believe how uneven they got the ears....
We don't have another groomer in the area,not sure I'd go back,maybe I can maintain the trim since they're clipped.
Kinda upsetting,they didn't want us to stay and watch and they acted like they were put off by the request of a Korean cut and when I saw them, they weren't clipped as I had asked , I wasn't too excited...and they acted even more put off....

Rylee looks sooo adorable,it really brings out his features..


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

When I got Lexi and I took her to a groomer in my area - she took the easy route and "shaved" her claiming she was too matted - I think she just did not want to take the time - when I got her home there were a lot of uneven cuts and the groomer clipped all nails but her one back paw... I will never use them again


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh, Rylee looks adorable!!!!! I always had my babies in puppy cuts. But when I got Ana, ohhhhhh it killed me at first, to get her cut, so I want slow. I just asked them just a little off the body, then the next time a little shorter, and now her little body, which was not shaven, but just shorter to her body, legs long, and I have to tell you, I loved it right away. I think she liked it better too. She bunny hopped all arund the house, and it is so much easier, with harness wear. But I complete understand. But honestly, Rylee looks incredible !!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww, Rylee looks so pretty, she looks a lot like my Avalon(at the bridge) I always kept her ears long.I was letting Laurel's hair grow, but they are out with me in the garden a lot and she really gets messy, so maybe a cut will be in her future!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Your babies look so adorable! I love the smirk in the last picture! I think Emily and Rylee look great, so you did a really good job with your after-trim.

I'm curious, I'd never heard of the different styles of cuts till I found this forum. I just always took Alvin and Winston in and said, 'trim 'em down'. I will have to look up the different styles. So now I have heard the names, Puppy Cut' Town and Country; and Korean. What other styles are popular for Maltese?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I evened up Rylee's ears, he's giving me a major dose of "stink eye"...
I trimmed Emily's face,closer to what I wanted. She's giving me the "face"... I started to trim away and thought, oh no,I'm going to make it worse but I like it...

I may take them back up and show them.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> I evened up Rylee's ears, he's giving me a major dose of "stink eye"...
> I trimmed Emily's face,closer to what I wanted. She's giving me the "face"... I started to trim away and thought, oh no,I'm going to make it worse but I like it...
> 
> I may take them back up and show them.


 
Michelle, honest to anything, they look absolutely ADORABLE!!!!!!!!! I love it. You could even print out the pictures and show the groomer, this is what I wanted. Oh they look darling!!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, I thought they looked really good before, but your extra trim is even better! I'd definitely take pictures and show the groomer that this is what you meant. Emily looks completely different! ( I just love Rylee - how do you keep from hugging him all day? )


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

:goodpost:


LuvMyBoys said:


> Well, I thought they looked really good before, but your extra trim is even better! I'd definitely take pictures and show the groomer that this is what you meant. Emily looks completely different! ( I just love Rylee - how do you keep from hugging him all day? )


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Well, I thought they looked really good before, but your extra trim is even better! I'd definitely take pictures and show the groomer that this is what you meant. Emily looks completely different! ( I just love Rylee - how do you keep from hugging him all day? )


I can't resist hugging them all day,especially Rylee,he's such a little love bug. He's so little and now he looks even tinier...

I might just clip Sasha myself and forgo the groomer... I took them to the groomer hoping they wouldn't look all hacked up. Their body fur is really uneven too. I know it's hard to trim a Malt. I do Amber and she always comes out so nice looking (not bragging) , she's just really easy to do. Malt hair is so different. I clip dogs at our local animal shelter and so far Malts are the toughest to do and have them look good...

I thought about showing the groomer what I wanted and have them do Sasha,but I took lots of piccies up when I went and seriously if I have to show a groomer...something is wrong...

I sound mean I know.
But when I had my brick and mortar jewellery store and what I do now in my studio is "cheerfully" listen to folks, something the groomers weren't. The customer is paying you to do what they want....

They seemed almost annoyed and what should have tipped me off was the one's puzzled look and the other groomer telling her "I'll show you how to do it".... then annoyed when I picked them up and asked her to clip Rylee's beard shorter... I gave up and trimmed his face shorter myself....

I'm glad the only thing that happened was a bad haircut,I remember reading a while back,one woman's fluff jumped off the table and hung itself on the leash and died.... I kept worrying about that myself...

Maybe it's just me, it's their first real haircut.... the look is starting to grow on me and I see shorter bath days ahead.... with their long fur it was easily a 2-3 hour session, each one, to get them bathed and their long fur groomed,even longer if I flat ironed it,,,they sure looked pretty with all that long fur.....


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> I'm glad the only thing that happened was a bad haircut,I remember reading a while back,one woman's fluff jumped off the table and hung itself on the leash and died.... I kept worrying about that myself...


Okay, now I am freaking out. Mine are currently at the groomer, first time for these two with me as mommy, but not my first time with this groomer, who I do like a lot and trust, but jeeze, this could happen to anyone? Five minutes after I met Dusty, I was holding him and loving on him telling him how happy I was to meet him and he jumped out of my arms (I was standing). I was breathless and devestated. First of all that he jumped and might be hurt and then secondly that he would rather commit puppycide rather than stay in my arms. I have never dropped, much less had a dog JUMP from my arms. What if he does that at the groomer today? Surely he is used to the grooming table, being a retired showdog and all, but still, what if? I do trust her, she took such good care of my little Alvin after his CCL surgery and thru his declining months, but what if Dustball gets a wild hair? Oh crap, gotta call her.

Tell your groomer to suck it up too. I sent pictures of Tyler and Molly and written instructions. If it offended her, she kept her mouth shut. I am the customer, listen to me and try to make me happy! Duh!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Okay, now I am freaking out. Mine are currently at the groomer, first time for these two with me as mommy, but not my first time with this groomer, who I do like a lot and trust, but jeeze, this could happen to anyone? Five minutes after I met Dusty, I was holding him and loving on him telling him how happy I was to meet him and he jumped out of my arms (I was standing). I was breathless and devestated. First of all that he jumped and might be hurt and then secondly that he would rather commit puppycide rather than stay in my arms. I have never dropped, much less had a dog JUMP from my arms. What if he does that at the groomer today? Surely he is used to the grooming table, being a retired showdog and all, but still, what if? I do trust her, she took such good care of my little Alvin after his CCL surgery and thru his declining months, but what if Dustball gets a wild hair? Oh crap, gotta call her.
> 
> Tell your groomer to suck it up too. I sent pictures of Tyler and Molly and written instructions. If it offended her, she kept her mouth shut. I am the customer, listen to me and try to make me happy! Duh!


 

I think the doggie leash strangling was at a Petco I think.


If this is a groomer you're familiar with,I'm sure he will be ok. 


These groomers just opend their shop a couple months ago. I saw a couple dogs they groomed, pretty standard cuts ,one was a cocker,the other was a cute mixed breed that she shaved down totally,except his tail.

I'm such a wimp,I worry anytime my fluffs are out of sight,we never think anyone will take as much care of them as we do...


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh no, now I'm a nervous wreck. I have never had a long-haired dog, so Sophie will be the first dog I take to the groomer. I don't want her to commit puppycide! Not to mention, I don't want her to have a bad cut. I did research on groomers even before I got Sophie, but now I'm debating grooming her myself...

I think Rylee and Emily look great in their new cuts! You did a cut job fixing them up. They also look very royal sitting on that chair


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

They both look adorable! I think you should keep these pictures to show them next time!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Love the stink eye and the face, LOL. Yeah they like to tell us when they've had enough of grooming, especially after a spa day. They do look good though, I think I would like Jodi's hair longer if it were silky, but it's cottony and matts too easily, and he hates brushing. And I agree, it is so frustrating when you don't get good customer service!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle - Rylee and Emily look so cute. :wub::wub: Gosh I don't think you've posted individual pix of your crew in a long time. I think you did a great job fixing what wasn't done properly. Look at that little face on Rylee.:wub2: I love that puppy cut and you'll see in the coming days how very easy grooming becomes. I'm almost embarrassed at how little work I have to do on Tyler now. Almost. :innocent:

I took Tyler for a big trim today and I'm so lucky to have a groomer who lets me stay with for the cut. That way Tyler is more relaxed, I can see what she's doing and she actually asks me every step of the way "how much shorter here" What about trimming this or that?" I love it. If any of you can find mobile groomers I think that they will come to your house and it's so much better. I'm lucky because mine lives in my apartment building. :chili::chili:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We used to have a groomer that lived about a mile from us, she'd let us watch. These groomers don't.Not sure why....

I need to post piccies more often,I get so busy that I forget. I don't want to let their lives pass by without taking more piccies. I never got many of our other dogs since those were the old days of film cameras and it's kinda hard to catch them in those candid moments...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub:Michelle, the babies look adorable:wub: they will love having their hair short


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Michelle- great job fixing it up!!! their facial expressions are PRICELESS!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Me just before I got my hair cut off before I went into the army... No laughing!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Holy Cow!!! How long did it take to grow your hair that long? That is amazing.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I do think you are part maltese, Michelle!:w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

The kids look great with their new haircuts! :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> I do think you are part maltese, Michelle!:w00t::HistericalSmiley:


 Me too...my nose is wet!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Holy Cow!!! How long did it take to grow your hair that long? That is amazing.


Took 8 years....I still have it braided in a box..


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I didn't see the piccies of all of them so I'll post it here.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I can't get enough of Riley's Elvis smirk. He is so cute!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He's really got it down,I swear he's thinking "thank you ,thank you very much,uh huh".


----------

